# не трепи нервы



## turkjey5

Привет!
Что инфинитив слова "трепи"?

Заранее большое спасибо!!



--Дура, ну дура, а!    Слушай, ну если не чужая, то не трепи ты мне нервы.


----------



## Maroseika

turkjey5 said:


> Привет!
> Какой инфинитив у слова "трепи"?



Трепать.
Трепать нервы - to fray nerves (colloq.).


----------



## e2-e4 X

turkjey5 said:


> Привет!
> Что инфинитив слова "трепи"?


«Какой инфинитив у глагола "трепи"», или же: "Как выглядит инфинитив у глагола ... "


"Трепать". "Трепать нервы" — значит, "нервировать разговорами о неприятных вещах или неприятными действиями, требующими реакции".


----------



## rusita preciosa

e2-e4 X said:


> «Какой инфинитив у глагола "трепи"», или же: "Как выглядит инфинитив у глагола ... "
> 
> 
> "Трепать". Правильная форма повелительного наклонения, насколько я знаю, — "трепли"


А почему *трепли *а не *трепай* (по аналогии с покупай, купай, засыпай)?? Ведь инфинитив же не *треплить*.


----------



## Maroseika

Трепли и трепи - варианты (как и треплют - трепят, треплет - трепет). Также щиплет - щипет и т.п.
А вот почему не "трепай" - более сложный вопрос. Для щипать тоже рекомендуют не "щипай", а "щипли".


----------



## e2-e4 X

Вот оно как! Спасибо, Maroseika! Видимо, у меня выравнивание сработало, по форме первого лица единственного числа: "треплю".

PS: оказывается, надо было всего-навсего заглянуть в орфографический словарик. Что значит лень...


----------



## rusita preciosa

Maroseika said:


> Для щипать тоже рекомендуют не "щипай", а "щипли".


Щипли! 

Это наверное как какой-нибудь йог*у́*рт: вроде как рекомендуют, но на самом деле никто так не говорит...


----------



## Maroseika

rusita preciosa said:


> Щипли!
> 
> Это наверное как какой-нибудь йог*у́*рт: вроде как рекомендуют, но на самом деле никто так не говорит...



С йогуртом какая-то постоянная путаница. На самом деле, йогу́рт - не новое, а устаревшее произношение, и теперь оно не рекомендуется, а допускается только как вариант, что и зафиксировано во всех современных словарях.


----------



## covar

При склонении некоторых глаголов в их формах появляется "л", которую рекомендуют оставлять и в повелительном наклонении.
Наиболее отчетливо это проявляется в случае глагола "дремать":
я дремлю (НЕ дремаю И НЕ дремю)
ты дремлешь (НЕ дремаешь И НЕ дремешь) (_Еще ты дремлешь_, _друг прелестный_)
он дремлет (НЕ дремает И НЕ дремет)
...

Не дремли! (но часто _(что не рекомендуется)_ говорят "Не дремай!", и никогда "Не дреми!")
(Правда, звучит эта "правильная" форма несколько архаично, и, видимо, поэтому употребляется не рекомендуемый грамматикой, а звучащий "более современно" вариант "Не дремай!")

То же для "щипли".
Обычно (современный вариант) говорят "Не щипай мне руку!", а не "Не щипли мне руку!" (и, конечно, не "Не щипи мне руку!")

А вот в случае "трепать" современный вариант "Не трепи мне нервы!" ("не трепли" уж слишком архаично звучит).


----------



## turkjey5

Очень интересно. Спасибо!!



covar said:


> При склонении некоторых глаголов в их формах появляется "л", которую рекомендуют оставлять и в повелительном наклонении.
> Наиболее отчетливо это проявляется в случае глагола "дремать":
> я дремлю (НЕ дремаю И НЕ дремю)
> ты дремлешь (НЕ дремаешь И НЕ дремешь) (_Еще ты дремлешь_, _друг прелестный_)
> он дремлет (НЕ дремает И НЕ дремет)
> ...
> 
> Не дремли! (но часто _(что не рекомендуется)_ говорят "Не дремай!", и никогда "Не дреми!")
> (Правда, звучит эта "правильная" форма несколько архаично, и, видимо, поэтому употребляется не рекомендуемый грамматикой, а звучащий "более современно" вариант "Не дремай!")
> 
> То же для "щипли".
> Обычно (современный вариант) говорят "Не щипай мне руку!", а не "Не щипли мне руку!" (и, конечно, не "Не щипи мне руку!")
> 
> А вот в случае "трепать" современный вариант "Не трепи мне нервы!" ("не трепли" уж слишком архаично звучит).


----------



## gvozd

rusita preciosa said:


> Щипли!
> 
> Это наверное как какой-нибудь йог*у́*рт: вроде как рекомендуют, но на самом деле никто так не говорит...



Я Вас сейчас вообще повергну в пучину первобытного ужаса. Правильно говорить "тапка" (женский род), но все почему-то говорят "тапок"...


----------



## covar

gvozd said:


> Я Вас сейчас вообще повергну в пучину первобытного ужаса. Правильно говорить "тапка" (женский род), но все почему-то говорят "тапок"...


Ужаса никакого нет. Разрешается говорить и так и этак.
Но "тапок" ("тапки") звучит естественней из-за аналогии по созвучию с "ботинок, носок, сапог" ("ботинки, носки, сапоги"), поэтому чаще так и говорят.


----------



## gvozd

Ыыы... Облажался


----------



## Sobakus

covar said:


> А вот в случае "трепать" современный вариант "Не трепи мне нервы!" ("не трепли" уж слишком архаично звучит).



Кому как, кому как! Мне "трепи" звучит подобно "дреми".


----------



## Maroseika

Sobakus said:


> Кому как, кому как! Мне "трепи" звучит подобно "дреми".


А "не трепи" и "не трепись" в смысле "не болтай"? Словари считают эти варианты просторечными и рекомендуют "не трепли" и "не треплись".


----------



## Sobakus

Maroseika said:


> А "не трепи" и "не трепись" в смысле "не болтай"? Словари считают эти варианты просторечными и рекомендуют "не трепли" и "не треплись".



_Трепи_ - вне зависимости от значения, а _трепись_ - ещё косноязычней звучит (читай: реже встречал).


----------



## covar

"Трепи" требует дополнения. _"Не трепи языком попусту."_ (_"Не трепли языком попусту."_  звучит несколько "академично" в разговорной речи)

"Трепись" дополнения не требует. _"Не трепись попусту." (вполне нормально) ("Не треплись попусту." _звучит довольно странно в разговорной речи_)_


----------



## Sobakus

covar said:


> "Трепи" требует дополнения. _"Не трепи языком попусту."_ (_"Не трепли языком попусту."_  звучит несколько "академично" в разговорной речи)
> 
> "Трепись" дополнения не требует. _"Не трепись попусту." (вполне нормально) ("Не треплись попусту." _звучит довольно странно в разговорной речи_)_



Вот забавно: читаю ваши примеры и думаю: "хм, а вроде и вправду естественно звучит", а пытаюсь сам придумать фразу - и уже: "не, не звучит"


----------



## covar

Грамматически правильные формы повелительного наклонения образуются от 2 лица ед.(мн.) числа заменой окончания, но с сохранением основы. 
Ты *трепл*ешь -> *Трепл*и! (*Трепл*ите!)  _сравните с _Ты *терп*ишь -> *Терп*и! (*Терп*ите!)

А вот разговорные (просторечные) формы повелительного наклонения одних (как правило, не очень распространенных) глаголов образуются по созвучию с другими (широко распространенными).
Терпи! (Терпите!) - Трепи! (Трепите!) _вместо грамматически правильных_ Трепли! (Треплите!)
Щупай! (Щупайте!) - Щипай! (Щипайте!) _вместо грамматически правильных_ Щипли! (Щиплите!)

Да и конечное "ли", возможно, подсознательно ассоциируется в данном случае с прошедшим временем, дополнительно препятствуя использованию в разговорной речи грамматически правильных форм.


----------



## rusita preciosa

Sobakus said:


> Вот забавно: читаю ваши примеры и думаю: "хм, а вроде и вправду естественно звучит", а пытаюсь сам придумать фразу - и уже: "не, не звучит"


Same here.


----------



## igusarov

Стыдно признаться, но в разговорной речи я практически никогда не произношу (и не слышу от окружающих) эту "л". На письме - да, обязательно. А вот на слух - "ты дремешь?", "сходи пощипи укроп", "не трепи нервы" и т.д.


----------

